# AF Track - Seekarte (Seegebiet Haugesund)



## velonism (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Dreganes bei Haugesund. EIgens für diesen Urlaub habe ich mir jetzt ein Programm zu GPS Navigation besorgt. Leider komme ich mit der Beschreibung nicht ganz klar und kriege es einfach nicht hin meine Seekarte in ein BSB2 - Format umzuwandeln.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank.....David#6


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: AF Track - Seekarte (Seegebiet Haugesund)*

ich glaube karten in ein BSB format zu wandeln geht nicht.
welches programm benutzt du?


----------



## velonism (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: AF Track - Seekarte (Seegebiet Haugesund)*

Ich benutze *AF Track für symbian Handys

Hast du denn ein Tipp wie es sonst funktionieren könnte?

*


----------



## Lachsy (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: AF Track - Seekarte (Seegebiet Haugesund)*



> Import von JPG, GIF, PNG, BMP, Tiff, GeoTiff oder BSB als Karten (BSB, Tiff und BMP können größer als der Telefonspeicher sein)



also das programm kann doch normale bsb karten

vieleicht hilft dir das weiter
http://www.afischer-online.de/sos/AFTrack/aftrack_de.html


----------



## velonism (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: AF Track - Seekarte (Seegebiet Haugesund)*

Ich habe bereits eine Wasserkarte in eine BMP umgewandelt und aufs Handy geschoben.
Jetzt wollte ich die Karte aktivieren, doch nix passiert.

Woran könnte das liegen??


----------



## Lachsy (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: AF Track - Seekarte (Seegebiet Haugesund)*

hast du die karte kalibriert? ich habe leider kein handy mit dieser obtion. kann also nur vermuten

mfg Lachsy


----------

